# Map Display - was "Google Earth", now it's "Google Maps" -- is this configurable?



## Chessie (Mar 21, 2019)

Greetings! I've had my Model 3 for less than a week. I picked it up on Saturday (with scratches in the clear coat) and scheduled to return it Monday to have the scratches buffed out. (True, this step shouldn't have been necessary, but at least it was taken care of.)

So as I drove the car around for the first two days, my maps display, was what I'd call Google Earth, or "Satellite view". Green trees, the buildings were roof colored, etc...

Today I picked it up (perhaps there was a software update???) and now the map display is like Google Maps, just displaying lines for streets.. no "satellite" view.

Uh, what happened? I can't seem to find anywhere where this is configurable to be able to go back (or switch between the two) to the "Google Earth" view.

What do y'all think? How (can I?) do I get back to an aerial view of the area?

tnx..

Chessie


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Yep, configurable.

Touch the map screen anywhere and a set of three buttons will show up on the right side. The top one looks like a globe and will toggle from street map to satellite view, The bottom one looks like a lightning bolt and will toggle on/off Supercharger locations.

I already forgot what the middle button does. Senior moment? I hate it when that happens. Probably won't t remember it tomorrow though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> I already forgot what the middle button does.


traffic


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> traffic


 Thanks!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you for your reply.... but my Maps display does not behave like you say...

I can pinch and spread out my fingers to zoom in and out...

I can touch and hold, and I get a pop-up and a potential to navigate to this touched spot.

But when I touch and touch the screen (again and again) I get three things that display on the screen... 
1) Bottom Right, a charge icon, where I can touch it and a "nearby supercharger map" and list displays
2 and 3) a + and - pop up near the top right, for zooming in and out..

That's it, no other icons and choices show up.

(Remember, I'm the Base-plus option, I don't have traffic or live-streaming music or weather or winning lottery numbers displayed.)

I'm thinking that it *must* be possible, since my maps started this way, but I can't seem to figure out how to get the "Google Earth" display back.

Anyone have any other suggestions?

Thank you!

Chessie


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Chessie said:


> Thank you for your reply.... but my Maps display does not behave like you say...
> 
> I can pinch and spread out my fingers to zoom in and out...
> 
> ...


the satellite map and traffic are part of the premium package, so if it was shown earlier, I expect it was because Tesla did not have the Standard FW totally squared away at that point and has since corrected this.


----------



## bebop17 (Mar 28, 2019)

I have the same issue, where I can only see the satellite view, and I do not have the option to change to regular google maps. However, it changes out of satellite mode when you go to night-mode for your display. I purchased the partial premium version.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Those that bought SR+ aren't supposed to get the satellite view, but it appears Tesla didn't adjust the software correctly. I hear there are some that got locked out of sat view after getting updated to 2019.5.15 or newer.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Johnston said:


> Those that bought SR+ aren't supposed to get the satellite view, but it appears Tesla didn't adjust the software correctly. I hear there are some that got locked out of sat view after getting updated to 2019.5.15 or newer.


I wonder if the non-premium cars get satellite view when on Wi-fi?

I'm not sure what the point would be unless you set up your phone with an unlimited data plan as a wi-fi hotspot.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Johnston said:


> Those that bought SR+ aren't supposed to get the satellite view, but it appears Tesla didn't adjust the software correctly. I hear there are some that got locked out of sat view after getting updated to 2019.5.15 or newer.


Oh man... I can foresee that this is going to get messy.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

All SR and SR+ do not get satellite view....

Delivered SR+ are seeing this view when they take delivery currently until the car updates to the new version.

When you get this update, the satellite view will be removed.

This view is ONLY available on "premium package" cars.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> I wonder if the non-premium cars get satellite view when on Wi-fi?
> 
> I'm not sure what the point would be unless you set up your phone with an unlimited data plan as a wi-fi hotspot.


Nope.
https://www.tesla.com/support/frequently-asked-questions-connectivity

_Can I get Premium Connectivity features by using a mobile hotspot?
No. Over-the-air software updates may be downloaded over Wi-Fi networks, including mobile hotspots, subject to fees and restrictions of your mobile carrier. However, other Premium Connectivity features like satellite view maps and streaming media are currently not available over Wi-Fi._

Also, I think WiFi only works when in Park. I haven't tested this much, but I've noticed the icon switch from LTE to WiFi the moment I put the car into Park.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> Also, I think WiFi only works when in Park. I haven't tested this much, but I've noticed the icon switch from LTE to WiFi the moment I put the car into Park.


This is correct and only if there is a wifi connect point...


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> All SR and SR+ do not get satellite view....
> 
> Delivered SR+ are seeing this view when they take delivery currently until the car updates to the new version.
> 
> ...


Sadly as of now it's only available on premium package for a year. No idea at this time what the yearly cost would be after the first year.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> Also, I think WiFi only works when in Park. I haven't tested this much, but I've noticed the icon switch from LTE to WiFi the moment I put the car into Park.


This is true until you manually turn on WiFi from the WiFi settings panel after switching the car out of Park.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I found the satellite map nearly useless unless it was greatly expanded. The ordinary map works best for me.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I found the satellite map nearly useless unless it was greatly expanded. The ordinary map works best for me.


Agreed.

I think I switched my view to satellite once, just to see what the buildings and parking lot looked like at a destination. But for actual navigation, the map view is easier to understand at a glance.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Johnston said:


> Sadly as of now it's only available on premium package for a year. No idea at this time what the yearly cost would be after the first year.


Internet connectivity is supposed to cost around $100 per year on orders after July 1, 2018. After 7/1/18, Tesla offers 2 packages for internet - a standard package and a premium package.

Standard package will have some minimal low speed internet connectivity, just enough for apps like navigation that use relatively low amounts of data. You will not get traffic visualization on the maps (the green, orange, red highlights on the map). Also software update will be limited to Wifi only. No internet streaming radio either.

Premium package is only available on Premium Upgrade Package vehicles and will provide streaming, satellite, traffic and web browsing as well as updates over the air and not just Wi-Fi.

Existing owners prior to July 1, 2018, will be grandfathered in and continue to receive for the life of the car all the internet features at the same level they are getting today.

If you _really_ want to get into the weeds of connectivity, here is the FAQ from Tesla:

*What are the new connectivity options?*

Standard Connectivity offers basic maps & navigation, music & media over Bluetooth® and software updates over Wi-Fi. Note: Important safety updates will continue to be available over the car's cellular connection.
Premium Connectivity adds satellite-view maps with live traffic visualization, in-car streaming music & media, an internet browser (for Model S and Model X) and over-the-air software updates via Wi-Fi and cellular.
*How much do Standard Connectivity and Premium Connectivity cost?*
There is no fee for Standard Connectivity. Pricing for Premium Connectivity will be announced soon, which we expect to be approximately $100 (USD) per year.

*How do the new connectivity options impact current Tesla owners?*
All Tesla cars ordered on or before June 30, 2018 will continue to have access to their existing Premium Connectivity features at no cost for as long as the car is active. As additional apps and services become available in the future, owners will have the opportunity to upgrade their connectivity plan.

*Will there be a trial period for Premium Connectivity?*
For all Model S and Model X cars ordered on or after July 1, 2018, Premium Connectivity will be complimentary for one year after delivery, as well as all Model 3 cars with Premium Interior. After the complimentary period ends, Standard Connectivity will be available for all cars at no cost, and Premium Connectivity will be available for purchase via the in-car touchscreen. Connectivity plans for Model 3 without Premium Interior will be announced later this year.

*Where can Premium Connectivity be purchased?*
Tesla owners will be able to purchase Premium Connectivity through the in-car touchscreen. We anticipate rolling out this functionality later this year.

*Is Premium Connectivity refundable?*
No. Although purchases of Premium Connectivity are non-refundable, they will remain active through a sale or ownership transfer of the car.

*Will cars with Standard Connectivity still receive over-the-air software updates?*
Yes. All cars with Standard Connectivity will continue to receive software updates. Tesla owners will simply need to connect to a Wi-Fi network to receive the updates. Note: Important safety updates will continue to be available over the car's cellular connection.

*Will Standard Connectivity affect in-car maps and routing?*
No. All cars with Standard Connectivity will continue to receive maps & navigation functionality similar to those with Premium Connectivity, including traffic-based routing, Trip Planner and Supercharger stall availability. Premium Connectivity will add satellite-view maps and live traffic visualization.

*What music & media are available with Standard Connectivity?*
Standard Connectivity offers Bluetooth® pairing, FM radio, Sirius XM capability in North America (for XM-enabled cars) and playback from a USB drive. Premium Connectivity is required for in-car streaming music & media.

*Do connectivity plans affect Autopilot? *
No. As long as the car's software is kept up to date, connectivity plans will not affect Autopilot. Customers with Standard Connectivity can receive the latest updates over Wi-Fi. Note: Important safety updates will continue to be available over the car's cellular connection.

*How are used Tesla cars affected by this policy?*
All used Tesla cars purchased on or before June 30, 2018 will continue to have the Premium Connectivity features described above at no cost for as long as the car is active. All used Tesla cars purchased on or after July 1, 2018 will have either Standard Connectivity or Premium Connectivity, as connectivity service levels will remain active through a sale or ownership transfer of the car. Premium Connectivity will be available for purchase via the in-car touchscreen.

*Can I get Premium Connectivity features by using a mobile hotspot?*
No. Over-the-air software updates may be downloaded over Wi-Fi networks, including mobile hotspots, subject to fees and restrictions of your mobile carrier. However, other Premium Connectivity features like satellite view maps and streaming media are currently not available over Wi-Fi.

*Will the new connectivity rules apply to countries where in-car streaming music & media are currently not available?*
Tesla is working hard to bring in-car streaming music & media to all countries where we sell our cars. Connectivity features for countries in which we currently do not offer streaming music (i.e. China, South Korea, Mexico, Taiwan, Macau, Japan, Jordan, Turkey and the UAE) will remain unchanged until streaming music & media become available.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> I found the satellite map nearly useless unless it was greatly expanded. The ordinary map works best for me.
> 
> Bob Wilson





garsh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think I switched my view to satellite once, just to see what the buildings and parking lot looked like at a destination. But for actual navigation, the map view is easier to understand at a glance.


To each their own. Interestingly enough, I am one of the few people I know who drives with "North up" rather than "heading up". I've been driving this way since 2001 when I got my first in-car Nav.

But with the Google Maps view, which I didn't think I would like, not only do I leave the map on, but I also drive heading up. I find it wonderful to see an "expanded view" of where I am. Case in point, driven this road a few times but had no idea there were all these gas well sites just a few yards right off the road.


----------

